# Just saw this today!



## yachtsmanbill (Dec 18, 2012)

Thought Id pass this along!   ws

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/tls/3453167017.html


----------



## wolframore (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 18, 2012)

Wolf, are you going to go pick that thing up?


----------



## yachtsmanbill (Dec 18, 2012)

Bridgeview couldnt be much closer, even in Chicago! I wouldnt hesitate to investigate it tho... they go fast. I used to live in Lemont and 2 years ago moved to Two Rivers Wi... If theres any extra pieces thatll work on my SB 9A I get dibbs OK?   ws


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 18, 2012)

By the time you guys finish talking about it, someone else with the cash is already unloading it at home. Can't fool around on a deal like that. Gotta keep the trailer hooked up to the truck and cash in hand.


----------

